# keine frame-border, aber html-konform?



## Marvin (6. November 2002)

nabend mal wieder. mein problem ist diesesmal nur ein kleines:

wie lasse ich keine frame-border anzeigen?

standartmäßig wird ja frameborder="0" und framespacing="0" in den <frameset>-Tag eingetragen, das wird von den browsern auch so erkannt. das problem ist, dass wenn ich es html-konform machen möchte, diese tags (und vielleicht noch border="0") in die einzelnen <frame>-Tags eines Framesets eingetragen werden müssen, damit auch dem validator die seite gefällt.

das hab ich gemacht, die seite gefällt dem validator auch, aber trotz dieser ganzen attribute wird der rand angezeigt.

also woran könnte es liegen? oder könnte ich das irgendwie umgehen (stichwort css) ohne die html-standarts in geringster weise zu verletzen? mag vielleicht albern klingen, aber ich hab vor die seite 100%ig html-konform zu gestalten.


----------



## Marvin (6. November 2002)

Ok, ich glaub ich beantworte meine Fragen von jetzt an selbst.

Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden (über groups.google.de bzw #html.de), und ich denke sie könnte halbwegs interessant sein, also poste ich sie mal hier:



> _Original erstellt von jemandem namens 'pi' in groups.google.de_*
> Das hatten wir neulichst. Du musst etwas tricksen. In die Datei mit
> dem Frameset schreibst Du:
> <!DOCTYPE HTML SYSTEM "$URL/frameset.dtd">
> ...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (6. November 2002)

OMG
ich gestehe das ich da lieber ein bisschen schlampig bin und die normalen attribute nehmen anstatt so einen kram 
aber wems gefällt,darfs natürlich gerne machen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *OMG
> ich gestehe das ich da lieber ein bisschen schlampig bin und die normalen attribute nehmen anstatt so einen kram
> aber wems gefällt,darfs natürlich gerne machen  *


Dito 

...am besten definiert man sein eigenes Markup  irgendwie finde ich es aber komisch das ein HTML validator (<- ein selten dummes Wort) XML als valid parsed...



CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------

